# Just when the EK43 was written off for home use



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/390508238955102209


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks perfect for the kitchen. Did you see Colin Harmon has put his to one side for 3fe?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks like it is on a santos base hmmmmm


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> Looks perfect for the kitchen. Did you see Colin Harmon has put his to one side for 3fe?


Yes , single-dosing wouldnt quite keep up with busy periods. But would be ideal for home-use (if you like a lighter roast)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yes , single-dosing wouldnt quite keep up with busy periods. But would be ideal for home-use (if you like a lighter roast)


So who's going to be the first to try one at home then? Out of my reach at present. Coffeechap, are you tempted, you seem to have tried most grinders?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> So who's going to be the first to try one at home then? Out of my reach at present. Coffeechap, are you tempted, you seem to have tried most grinders?


Stick it on your credit card!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Stick it on your credit card!


Not a chance!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

How much does it cost, you could always sell a surfboard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I have the base part at least


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> How much does it cost, you could always sell a surfboard


Don't think a surfboard would cover it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Well I have the base part at least


Give it 3 months for all these shops to get sick of single dosing and I'm sure they'll be a fee second hand


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have to get one just to see what it is about


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The portafilter attachment is genius, similar to the LM Swift?

Static was the big issue with the EK from what I saw at Colonna and Smalls


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

My Mahlkonig GUatemala is static crazy and that's on coarse grind, I don't dare running it at finer settings. I'm guessing it's similar with the EKs.

Btw if you think that's big, wait for the ZR-71

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We are waiting... patience, patience....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's close I won't OT here, so head over to the proper thread.

Regards,

T.


----------

